# 5DS / 5DS R price drop?



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2015)

Did the 5DS / 5DS R just drop in price by $300 at authorized dealers? Looks like it.

Compared to prior Canon FF rigs, how do we peg the timing and size of that price reduction? Is this cause for alarm (i.e. disappointing sales) or business as usual / par for the course?

Just curious.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Oct 23, 2015)

Par for the course. 

But, also might reflect the fact that authorized dealers are getting hammered by grey market sales due to the strong dollar. No surprise that Canon USA would try to help out their authorized dealer network.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 23, 2015)

For now it appears the price drop is only until 10/31. May be a test to see how the market handles it. Regardless they finally got me with this deal. I would expect another price drop in nov/dec, possibly as a package deal with various lenses.


----------



## N2itiv (Oct 24, 2015)

Canon price watch is right at $3250, USA warrantee. The 5 DS R will hopefully soon be in my future.


----------

